# First label mock up....not final yet, what do you think?



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd like to add some red color around the very outer edges.
This could be for my merlot/grenache/white riesling blend.

I have a couple other labels so I'm not decided if this would be the real candidate.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice and clean label, did you figure out the photoshop thing?


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> Very nice and clean label, did you figure out the photoshop thing?



No, I have PS trial in my office (working from home today).
I had this label sitting in my "to-do" list and had forgotten about it.

It is in JPG format 660x1000 at 200 DPI.

I will import it in PS to see how to increase quality as you suggested in the other post.

..


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

btw, since the shrink cap will be red I'd like to airbrush just a little bit of red color somewhere outside of the horse frame, what do you think?

..


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 30, 2012)

I think that label looks awesome. Yes, I'd add some red somewhere if the capsule is going to be red.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Can I be perfectly honest with you. I love the picture and format. I am not loving the printing. I feel it is getting lost in the curly Q's. If you could do something about that, it is a fine label I would be proud to have on any of my bottles.


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

Dan, my friend also mentioned that and asked me to try removing some of that design located outside of the horse frame and leave that as a white space then put my writing.

Thanks for the feedback, will post a different format when i can.

..


----------



## BobF (Nov 30, 2012)

What Dan said. Making the curly area either solid gold or silver and the lettering red to match the shrink is something I would at least try out.


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

The only thing is that I don't remember the font I used for the writing, any guesses?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2012)

This font is called "Akapotsley"...


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

No, it is a different one but I just can't remember...

I went to a site to test my text with that font you mentioned and it comes up different.

http://www.dafont.com/akapotsley.font?text=MERLOT+BLEND

.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2012)

It is exactly the same, try it again without capitals


----------



## geek (Nov 30, 2012)

ha, you're good..I'd never thought capital would look different....

Thanks.

..


----------



## dan69man (Nov 30, 2012)

geek said:


> I'd like to add some red color around the very outer edges.
> This could be for my merlot/grenache/white riesling blend.
> 
> I have a couple other labels so I'm not decided if this would be the real candidate.



Very nice label


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 1, 2012)

I think you could leave the curlies if you faded them out a bit. If they were a light grey or something then they wouldn't interfere with the text.


----------

